# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Почему Сверхдуша женского рода?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Почему Параматма не мужского рода также как Бхагаван и Брахман? Вроде же Господь Он во всех проявлениях Пуруша?
Влияет ли грамматический род на философское восприятие? В чём превосходство русского и санскрита над большинством языков мира не имеющих рода?

Не лучше ли переводить Параматму и Сверхдушу на русский литературный язык как Параматман и Сверхдух? Разве правильно звучит словосочетание "Господь Сверхдуша"?

И почему в санскрите иногда пишется атман, а иногда атма? Что обозначает н в окончании?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Санскритское слово Параматма - Сверхдуша или Сверх-"Я" мужского рода.

Получается переводчик свободен ставить любой род? Конечно, когда речь идет о трансцендентном грамматика отступает, но всё же читатель наверяка хочет равняться на первоисточник  - санскрит?

Это сравнимо с христианскими переводами третьей ипостаси Святой Троицы, когда семитская Руах — женского рода получила мужской род в русском языке став «Святым Духом», а при переводе на греческий обрела средний род превратившись в Пневму.

Как переводили в СССР Параматму? Был выбор между Сверхдушой и Сверхдухом?

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна, Валентин!
Простите, пожалуйста, за такую задержку с ответом.




> Почему Параматма не мужского рода также как Бхагаван и Брахман? Вроде же Господь Он во всех проявлениях Пуруша?


Я полагаю, точно ответить на этот вопрос могут лишь первые переводчики книг Шрилы Прабхупады на русский язык - те, кто, собственно, и закладывал все традиции. Я же могу предположить, это было сделано для того, чтобы сохранить пару "душа - Сверхдуша" (soul - Supersoul; атма - Параматма). Слово "дух" у нас тоже, конечно, употребляется, однако в несколько ином значении; обычно этим словом переводится английское spirit. Поскольку Шрила Прабхупада не употреблял нигде такого термина как Superspirit, то было решено использовать при переводе то же слово, которое использовалось для перевода soul, т.е. "душа". По крайней мере, логика могла быть такой.
Кстати, "Параматма" не единственный термин женского рода, употребляемый в наших книгах по отношению к Богу. "Верховная Личность Бога" грамматически тоже относится к женскому роду. Это давняя проблема, с которой сталкиваются переводчики книг Шрилы Прабхупады на русский язык. Мы обычно стараемся не ставить рядом с этим словосочетанием глаголы (типа "Верховная Личность Бога сказала", как этого требуют правила русской грамматики), или, если без этого никак, ставим рядом слово "Господь" ("Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, сказал").



> Влияет ли грамматический род на философское восприятие?


Это больше вопрос к тем, кто занимается проблемами языка и мышления. Мы исходим из того, что рассуждения о Боге в женском роде, как минимум, оставляют неловкое ощущение у читателя и стараемся избегать этого. В то же время лично у меня не вызывает никакого отторжения слово "Сверхдуша" - хотя бы потому, что это проявление Господа в некотором смысле не очень "личностное".


На остальные вопросы отвечу чуть позже.

----------


## vijitatma das

После некоторого перерыва продолжаем ответы на вопросы.



> В чём превосходство русского и санскрита над большинством языков мира не имеющих рода?


Категория рода в том или ином виде есть в большинстве языков мира, хотя в каждом из них она может иметь свое, особое грамматическое выражение. Где-то - окончания или формы зависимых слов, где-то - артикли, где-то - суффиксы. Не думаю, что в связи с этим можно говорить о каком-то превосходстве.



> Не лучше ли переводить Параматму и Сверхдушу на русский литературный язык как Параматман и Сверхдух?


Частично я попытался ответить на этот вопрос выше. Не знаю, насколько мне это удалось.



> Разве правильно звучит словосочетание "Господь Сверхдуша"?


Если воспринимать чисто с точки зрения формы, абстрагируясь от семантики, то слова с окончанием -а в мужском роде вполне нормально воспринимаются русскоязычным читателем. Слово "мужчина" имеет окончание "а", как и многие другие слова 1-го склонения. Многие санскритские мужские имена имеют окончание -а ("Господь Вамана", "Господь Вараха").
Но если даже говорить о семантике (теоретически), в русском языке слово "душа" и производные от него вполне уживаются с мужским родом ("Здравствуй, Илюша, душенька" - пример из И.Е. Репина; "душа-человек" и т.д.)
Но это, конечно, теоретически. Практически же "Господь Сверхдух" звучит ничуть не лучше, чем "Господь Сверхдуша". Да и не употребляется у нас "Господь Сверхдуша", по-моему. Как и lord Supersoul в английском.



> И почему в санскрите иногда пишется атман, а иногда атма? Что обозначает н в окончании?


Лучше об этом спросить у преданных, хорошо знающих санскрит (я не очень хорошо его знаю), однако, по-моему, один из приведенных вариантов - словарная форма, другой - текстовая.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Как переводили в СССР Параматму? Был выбор между Сверхдушой и Сверхдухом?


По-моему, всегда переводили как "Сверхдушу". По крайней мере, вариант "Сверхдух" мне ранее нигде не встречался. Тогда старались буквально переводить, и soul переводили как "душа", будь то изолированно или в сочетании с super-.

----------

